# Breville one touch



## Suzzane (6 mo ago)

My milk frother start to be very slow and now no milk is pumping out


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Need to take the pipe off and give it a good clean. It will be all caked up inside. The steam jets will be clogged up on the end.


----------

